# Support Raft Needed



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Do you need people to commit for all 6 days - or could I commit to just a single day or two? Is a trailer an absolute requirement or just the ability to transport my own boat, frame, etc?


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

I can probably help out for some of these days. Can you send me some specifics? What days, how many people, overnights?

Kim
[email protected]


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, what he said^^^

Also, will lunch or other meals be provided? 

Where in Colorado will the events be held?

Will lodging or campsites be provided? 

Please clarify the details of your needs and you will have a much better chance of getting potential volunteers to pursue this opportunity.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

If possible could you be more specific...

What river?

Do we need to commit to all the days or can we just do one or two? (I have a day job...and can't afford to take off more than one day)

Are these overnight trips?

any other information that you have and think we (as possible volunteers) might need?


----------



## FirstDescents (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, you guys are quick on the draw! We will be based in Minturn, CO and paddling mostly the Upper C (Dotsero). Yes, anyone can volunteer for just a day or two - no overnight commitment. Support rafters meet us at camp in Minturn in the morning (around 9am) and are free to go from the take-out. Lunch is provided!


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Whitney,

Just tried sending you an email but it got sent back...

You can count on me for one of the days at the end of July...
Which ever day your having the most trouble filling in...I'll take it..
or whatever you decide...just let me know by Monday of that week so I can tell the powers that be!

I have a car, trailer, and 14 foot raft with an oar frame.

feel free to email me
[email protected]


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Works for me. I'd be glad to be involved. Email on the way.


----------

